

Y Combinator's Versionate is Dead - theproductguy
http://tpgblog.com/2008/06/09/versionate-is-dead/

======
davidz
This is David from Versionate. We are not dead :)

I apologize for the lack of updates on the blog. We've been working hard to
develop a new product that solves problems in similar space as Versionate
called Zecter. It aims to make file sharing and collaboration simple, and
directly from the desktop.

As for Versionate, we are still supporting it, and may integrate some of the
features of Zecter back in the future.

------
pg
The company's not dead. They just changed their name to Zecter. They're
working on a new approach to some of the problems Versionate solves.

~~~
jackchristopher
This is bad PR.

If it's not true, shouldn't it be deleted?

~~~
theproductguy
I would recommend taking the time to read the article. If you did read it you
would find the entire post to be 100% accurate.

~~~
pg
"It has almost been a year without anything new from this start-up and no
signs of life from within the company."

<http://mashable.com/2008/05/27/zecter-file-sharing/>

~~~
theproductguy
That article discussing the new company to which the founders of Versionate
have gone. That is _not_ an article about Versionate, the company, nor their
product. On the Internet, if you do nothing for your product, say nothing
about the product or company for almost a year, that is effectively a dead
company.

~~~
pg
_That article discussing the new company to which the founders of Versionate
have gone._

Wrong. It's the same company. They just launched a new product called Zecter.

------
terpua
The founder(s) have moved on to Zecter.

------
ppdes
Too bad, I've been hoping someone would come along and drive Confluence out of
where I work. It is an "enterprise wiki", which is to say it adds tons of
features that get in the way of work, but that management likes. It takes days
of emails just to get all the permissions changed to allow someone to see a
page you wrote.

~~~
witten
Try Luminotes? It's not exactly an "enterprise wiki", but it certainly tries
to avoid features that get in the way.

<http://luminotes.com/>

------
menloparkbum
I actually need this sort of service in a major way, so I hope they keep
going!

edit: i need the file sharing thing Zecter is advertising, not the wiki thing
advertised by Versionate.

